# What's the difference between the NYSE and AMEX?



## LGC (23 July 2010)

Hi, New here.

Can someone explain what the difference is between the NYSE and the AMEX?

Have googled, but as you can imagine, lots of hits of both exchange names, but no simple answer.

Thanks
Laurie


----------



## wayneL (23 July 2010)

*Re: What's the difference between the NYSE and AMEX*

The US is unlike Australia where you have only one stock exchange.

In the US, when a company goes public there is a choice of exchanges, each with differing criteria for public listing.

Therefore stocks listed on AMEX will not be listed on NYSE or NASDAQ. IOW AMEX has different stocks in it that NYSE or NASDAQ (and visa versa)


----------



## LGC (23 July 2010)

Thanks wayne

That was simple. I was expecting differences based on what instruments they traded.

Cheers
Laurie


----------



## tech/a (23 July 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Stock_Exchange

then Click on SEE ALSO

New York Stock Exchange (NYSE)


----------



## SLink (25 July 2010)

When AMEX was a separate entity, better known USA companies were more likely to list on NYSE and Nasdaq.  AMEX was a smaller exchange.

The trading products that are popular at AMEX are Exchange Traded Funds (ETF).

NYSE lists larger companies such is IBM, Coca-Cola, and McDonalds for people to trade.

If you want exposure to a sector, then a quick way to get it is with ETF.  If you want exposure to a particular company, then you can buy the individual stock at NYSE.


----------

